# Anza-Borrego/Ocotillo



## Paladin (Jul 25, 2010)

Managed to get up in this area for a quick overnight off roading run. During break and reapir times, I scour the desert in search for interesting insects and this area of the state never fails. 

This weekend was characterized by the typicall 90 degree nighttime temperature and strong gusts. The wind did a great job of keeping the insects out of plain sight. The night did however provide me with a few interesting herp encounters.

The first snake I managed to spot was what i believed to be a speckled rattlesnake (C. mitchelli pyrrhus) that chose to coil up in the middle of the wash i was walking through. The pattern of the snake was almost a perfect match for the sand the snake was lying in which took on a pattern quite similar to that of a granite rock. Unfortunately I wasnt able to photograph this little guy.

The other snakes were less conspicuous in the places they chose to hang out at and from what i can tell I assume they were red diamondbacks? I wasnt able to see the white and black striping of tail as they were coiled but heres a photo for you guys if you were curious.


----------

